# Beneficial Nematodes



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

... Anyone use(d) them for outdoor flea control?

I am looking for info on their effectiveness. I do not expect them to be a cure all but to help. We have a large yard (.89 acre fenced) in the city. Fleas are not horrible but I would still like to control the outdoor flea population a bit more and most yard powders and sprays are not practical at all and I prefer to stay away from chemicals and pesticides. The goal here would be to use them in the areas the dogs frequent most when outside when we play or where they like to lie down.

We use DE in the home and in some places outside but a friend suggested I look into the nematodes and I figured I would get some opinions on it. I have used other natural pest control methods (Fly Predators) in the past for horses that worked well but not the nematodes. 

Thanks for any information you guys can provide.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I put some out this past fall, and this is going to be the first summer w/them in the yard (IF they're still there), so I can't really comment on whether they work or not.

You really have no way of knowing, after you put them on your lawn, whether they survive or not.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

We used nematodes for controlling June Bug grubs. They worked well but you really have to put the h20 to the grass or else the nematodes will die off. Never thought that they could be used for fleas but insect larvae is insect larvae so in theory should work the same.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I saw some promising things for both nematodes and diatomaceous earth for fleas in the yard...just not so much for on the animal. For diatomaceous earth, just make sure you wear a mask.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Hah thanks guys I had actually forgotten I'd even posted this. Pardon me.. my blonde is showing. I appreciate the responses and think I will go with doubling down, use the DE on the dryer areas/dirt and BNs in the grass areas. I use Neem spray on the critters in the house though I've never (knock on wood) had a serious problem with the little bugs. Most of the animals in the house are fed raw, exception being the 5 week old rescued kittens and my cousin's older female rott.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I had a friend use these on her property [she even, eek! spread them in her house] and had great success.

This was a batch of fleast that was resistant to frontline and it was a bad summer ---- My dogs got them too and I had to bomb the house, do the instant kill stuff on the dogs etc. for the first time in YEARS.


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

I plan on introducing the BNs to my place soon. My brother has used them for years. He puts them out in the spring. Wets the ground really well then sprays them on. He has a full acre and 4 dogs and has never had a flea problem. I've used DE in the house and it's worked really well. My 'plan' is to put the DE around the perimeter of the house and kennels. Then spray the BNs throughout the yard and kennel area.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks! I will definitely give them a try.


----------

